# وايت دينا أيسوزو للبيع



## صالح (9 نوفمبر 2009)

دينا أيسوزو Isuzu موديل 
2006مركب عليها تانكي ماء وايت 5طن
 سوبر جامو
ديزل 
فحص جديد 
استمارة جديدة

للاستفسار الاتصال على صاحب السيارة
0559912202​


----------

